# Bristolian help?!



## kazza007 (Jun 3, 2017)

Apparently banksy is offering a free print to those who vote against the Tories ...you have to take a picture of the form (minus unique number) and send it to an address tbc to receive the print... apparently those in Bristol North West, Bristol West, North Somerset, Thornbury, Kingswood and Filton constituencies

Not sure how it will work, but if a kind urbanite could help a fan if they take part, happy to thank them with beer cash


----------



## dervish (Jun 3, 2017)

Dammit, I've already voted by post.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 3, 2017)

Banksy too scared to drink in eastville.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 3, 2017)

There are no good pubs in Eastville anyway.


----------



## kazza007 (Jun 3, 2017)

Would be grateful if anyone can help, apparently they're not signed, but limited too...guess it will be a random lotto type thing if it's pulled off. Can't afford any of his prints, so would love something being a fan


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 3, 2017)

You can buy Banksy prints in Poundland.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 3, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> There are no good pubs in Eastville anyway.


True. He don't know that though!


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 3, 2017)

I'll give it a go just to see if I actually get anything. I'm no fan of Banksy so it'd be no hardship to give it away. Let's see what transpires..


----------



## kazza007 (Jun 3, 2017)

Ground Elder said:


> You can buy Banksy prints in Poundland.


It's nice to have something 'official'. I have a few cheap prints and drawings on my wall, so would be good to have a direct memento/souvenir, which is what this has been billed as


----------



## kazza007 (Jun 3, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> I'll give it a go just to see if I actually get anything. I'm no fan of Banksy so it'd be no hardship to give it away. Let's see what transpires..


That would be great


----------



## kazza007 (Jun 3, 2017)

An exclusive new Banksy print will be released on the 9th June. This limited edition artwork on archival quality paper is completely free, but is only available to registered voters in the Bristol North West, Bristol West, North Somerset, Thornbury, Kingswood and Filton constituencies. Simply send in a photo of your ballot paper from polling day showing you voted against the Conservative incumbent and this complimentary gift will be mailed to you.


Lawyer's note: this print is a souvenir piece of campaign material, it is in no way meant to influence the choices of the electorate, has no monetary value, is for amusement purposes only and is strictly not for re-sale. Terms and conditions to follow, postage not included


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 3, 2017)

I read it as a free pint.  

And then people started talking about pubs...


----------



## strung out (Jun 3, 2017)

kazza007 said:


> Apparently banksy is offering a free print to those who vote against the Tories ...you have to take a picture of the form (minus unique number) and send it to an address tbc to receive the print... apparently those in Bristol North West, Bristol West, North Somerset, Thornbury, Kingswood and Filton constituencies
> 
> Not sure how it will work, but if a kind urbanite could help a fan if they take part, happy to thank them with beer cash


He's fucked up by including Bristol West but not Bristol East or South.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm fairly sure we're Bristol south not west but I already voted by post

Eta:yeah Bristol south so no good. Still by excluding south he knocks out all the Southville voters. Pity because where we live is very tory (Bishopsworth)


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 5, 2017)

Police warning recipients would be at risk of prosecution. 

Sec 66(3)(c) of the Representation of the People Act 1983

the following subsection (d) could see Banksi end up in jail 

I wonder how much he paid his lawyer to write that note?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 5, 2017)

Inducing people to vote, with art. FFS.


----------



## kazza007 (Jun 5, 2017)

Better than people not bothering to vote, I guess.

Appreciate the help from mojo pixy ! Not sure if it will transpire and if it will be very limited, but if any others could help me too, I would be extremely grateful (from a labour-voting west midlander)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 5, 2017)

Here's another painting of an animal looking sad... about war.


----------



## JTG (Jun 5, 2017)

strung out said:


> He's fucked up by including Bristol West but not Bristol East or South.





wiskey said:


> I'm fairly sure we're Bristol south not west but I already voted by post
> 
> Eta:yeah Bristol south so no good. Still by excluding south he knocks out all the Southville voters. Pity because where we live is very tory (Bishopsworth)



He's aiming to unseat Tories and Bristol South/East are Labour already. Not sure why West is in there mind, it's also Labour. Probably cos Banksy is a pillock

South will stay comfortably Labour - it did under Thatcher so this lot stand no chance now. East should be as well despite an apparent Tory push there


----------



## JTG (Jun 5, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Banksy too scared to drink in eastville.


cos he's a posh Shithead



mojo pixy said:


> There are no good pubs in Eastville anyway.


Queen's Head, Black Swan


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 5, 2017)

He's not aiming to unseat anyone, it's a publicity stunt.


----------



## JTG (Jun 5, 2017)

Well he is, as he is encouraging people to vote against incumbent Tories. Thanks.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 5, 2017)

A self-service checkout but it's actually a drone weapon flying above a crowd of penguins.


----------



## alan_ (Jun 5, 2017)

I thought it was illegal for photography inside polling station


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 5, 2017)

A riot cop but his shield is an American Express card.


----------



## killer b (Jun 5, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> A riot cop but his shield is an American Express card.


You also miss that 'banksyideas' Twitter account?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 5, 2017)

killer b said:


> You also miss that 'banksyideas' Twitter account?



Ah! I KNEW someone had done this before. So yes.


----------



## killer b (Jun 5, 2017)

Nothing new since 2014, but there's some gold there

Banksy Ideas (@BanksyIdeas) on Twitter


----------



## kazza007 (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## kazza007 (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh dear! 
Appreciate the offer for help anyway


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 6, 2017)

When we're reborn into the new dawn of a socialist utopia, will Banksy fuck off? (please).


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 6, 2017)

kazza007 said:


> Appreciate the help from mojo pixy ! --



I live in the wrong place, I've found out, so no help from me after all..


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 6, 2017)

JTG said:


> Well he is, as he is encouraging people to vote against incumbent Tories. Thanks.



He isn't. He claimed he was going to, but as I predicted he will not now be doing so. I would contend that he never had any intention of doing so, and the whole thing was designed to burnish his credentials.


----------



## JTG (Jun 6, 2017)

Yes because he realised it was illegal and a daft idea.

I mean, he's a dick but I doubt he wasn't sincere


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 6, 2017)

Well I do. What a wheeze.


----------



## JTG (Jun 6, 2017)

Great, yeah. He was still asking people to do what I said, therefore that's what he was doing


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 6, 2017)

Fine, let's see how many Tories he unseats then.


----------



## JTG (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm not sure his efforts will come to much now as he has withdrawn the campaign

You are reading the thread yes?


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 6, 2017)

JTG said:


> I'm not sure his efforts will come to much now as he has withdrawn the campaign



Exactly, it's almost like he had some other goal in mind. 

You don't really think that both him and his "lawyer" thought that paying for votes was a goer do you?


----------



## JTG (Jun 6, 2017)

Regardless of motivation, the action he was requesting from people was to vote against Conservative candidates. That's what he said. He wasn't asking people to vote Tory. He was asking people not to. It's in the words, further up the thread mate.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 6, 2017)

OMG it's not even 9am  

Both of you quit it


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 6, 2017)

Let's just hope Bono doesn't start telling people he'll send them an exclusive track if they vote Labour.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 10, 2017)

After I voted I asked the fella at the polling station where I could pick up my Banksy print, and he just laughed. Can't get the staff.


----------

